# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Corais Moles >  Ricordia Florida

## Raul Silva Santos

Rhodactis Indosinesis

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Raul

Equivocaste-te, isso nao é uma ricordea Florida, mas sim Rhodactis

----------


## Raul Silva Santos

> Boas Raul
> 
> Equivocaste-te, isso nao é uma ricordea Florida, mas sim Rhodactis


Boas, não concordo, apesar de haver muitas variedades de Rhodactis, por tudo o que li e também quando a comprei à 7 anos era Ricordea Florida. Junto uma foto onde se vê as duas espécies no meu aqua.

Abraço
Raul Santos

----------


## Raul Silva Santos

A do lado esquerdo é Ricordea Florida, com as luzes actinicas acesas só, fica tipo florescente, mas agosra não tenho nenhuma foto assim.

Abraço
Raul Santos

----------


## Duarte Araujo

a foto não ajuda nada, o  ideal seria tirares uma foto a apanhar  tudo mas, assim à 1ª vista estou com o Gil.
para mim é um rhodactis

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas

Para mim o coral que chamas de ricordea Florida que é este coral



é na verdade Rhodactis Indosinesis.

A 2º espécie que mostras tambem é rhodactis, mas outro tipo...rhodostoma ou algo do género que de momento nao me recordo com exactidão.

Abraço

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Sem dúvida nenhuma! O que mostras Raul, em qualquer das fotos, não é uma _ricordea_!
Em relação à descrição acima, feita pelo Gil, concordo na totalidade..tratam-se de facto de _Rhodactis.sp_!


Cumprimentos,

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Concordo com o Gil - são duas Rodhactis.

Abraço,
diogo

----------


## Raul Silva Santos

Olá a todos

Dou a mão à palmatória, realmente fui ver a vários sites e cheguei à conclusão que todos vós têm razão.  O culpado disto é o Luis Simões que mo vendeu como Ricordea Florida e realmente em alguns livros que tenho vem lá fotos de Ricordea muito identicas às minhas.
Será que ao fim de 7 anos ainda posso ir reclamar? EhEhEh. 
Abraços a tosdos vós e junto mais uma foto

----------


## Raul Silva Santos

Desculpem lá , há maneira de mudar o nome do topico na identificação de espécies?

Ajudem-me lá nisso....

Obrigado

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá:  Raul
 Vais às opções e editas o titulo.

http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=11701

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Raul

De certeza que nao foi por mal  :Smile: , á 7 anos era tudo muito mais vago  :Smile: , ainda hoje é dificil identificar muitos corais, mesmo com uma quantidade de informaçao  disponivel exponencialmente superior do que a uns anos atras.

----------

